# How far away can i shoot a deer with a slug?



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

How far away can i shoot a deer from with a slug, or would you reccomend buckshot?


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

A smoothbore "slug gun" with rifle sights will usually shoot groups in the 3" range at 50 yards but im sure if its topped off with a scope you could get it out there pretty far id say about 100-150 yards depending on which barrel you have (I think theres 2 kinds rifled and regular barrel correct me if im wrong)

Hope it helps

~John M :beer:


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks im pretty sure i just have a regular barrel. And will the recoil be to much for a 14 year old kid that weighs over 150?


----------



## John M (Oct 24, 2005)

Oh no ive been shooting it since i was 13 and i weighed about 100 pounds then, you wont feel it when you got that trophy buck in your scope hehe


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

gooseboy said:


> How far away can i shoot a deer from with a slug, or would you reccomend buckshot?


Can't use buckshot in Oklahoma.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Ok i thought i would use a slug anyway didnt know how affective buckshot would be. Thanks guys!

Is a scope really that important? I plan on hopefully shooting under 50 yds. My shotguns arent tapped for mounts.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

Gooseboy, make sure you use the right type of slug for your barrel. If you've got a smoothbore, I recommend the Remington Managed Recoil rifled slugs. Rifled slugs have rifling to catch the smoothbore, you see, and that allows for accuracy. If you've got a rifled barrel, try out the Buckhammer slugs, I hear they do pretty well.

As for a scope, if you really want one, you can get a reciever scope mount for certain brands, just look up your brand on a website that sells shotgun accessories. most companies don't recommend getting them drilled and tapped, but you can check and see, if that's what you want.

Good luck.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

I dont really want one because im just seeing if i like deer hunting. I was asking if it was really necessary.


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Where are you going to be deer hunting? What kind of cover? What's the terrain like?


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

I grew up in IN and have been shoting slugs most of my life. Personally Iwould stay 75yds or less with smoothbore, but I have a Mossberg 500 w/ rifled 24" ported barrel and its is good to 150 - 175yds w/ good scope. dropped a nice 6 point late gun season 2yrs ago @100+.   :sniper:

P.S. Reccomend Remington Copper Solids or Corlok 385gr.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

dlip said:


> Where are you going to be deer hunting? What kind of cover? What's the terrain like?


 Ill be hunting in some small clearings in fields. Its not that rough and ill be in a stand.


----------



## ~kev~ (Mar 6, 2006)

In my opinion 100 yards would be max range for a slug, and be able to hit your target with a well placed shot.


----------



## mossy512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Hey kev, I don't know what your experience with slugs are, But if you run the new er rifled barrels you will see a marked improvement on range. I didn't think it until I bought this 500 mossberg. Like I said before smoothbore w/ foster style slugs you are right as long as you are well versed withyour gun and slugs. Rifled barrels are good especially scoped to a good 150-175.


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

with a smooth bore I wouldn't go any further than about 110 yrds. With a rifled barrel I wouldn't go any further than about 150yrds, you could probably go a little bit further but no much


----------

